# horse trnasport



## alistair (28 June 2007)

hi looking for transport from scotland to surrey any one know of a good realible transporter needs to be good as horse is my baby and worried please help, been told of gordon hamilton and eric gillie any clues ??????????


----------



## louismacshoe (28 June 2007)

Have sold horses that have been transported by Enid, of Blue Rose Horse Transport, she comes highly recommended.


----------



## spaniel (28 June 2007)

Gillies are very good as are Chaighley (recently re named 'ETA').  If you give Eric a ring he will be able to suggest other transporters if he isnt able to do it himself.


----------



## the watcher (28 June 2007)

I would recommend Gillies


----------



## Shilasdair (29 June 2007)

Transported my mare from Stirling to Glos with Blue Rose Horse Transport...a few years ago now.
She arrived plump, happy, eating hay, not a scratch, sweat mark or look of worry on her smug face....apparently she had only kicked up a fuss just south of Solihull when, to her horror, she had finished her haynet!  The driver quickly gave her another to shut her up.
I on the other hand...was a weaving, shivering wreck whilst waiting for her.
I'd really recommend them.
S


----------



## Bess (30 June 2007)

Gillies transport horses to the yard regularly and their lorries are lovely.   I used Jim Craig the last time and he was great,  if you Google Jim Craig Horse Transporter you will get his phone number.


----------



## charlyan (18 July 2007)

Gillies all the way


----------

